# Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)




----------



## FYGTBUG (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*












































Lovely, marvelous, joy, pleasure and excitement......
Who is DTR Racing, manifold questions for them


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (FYGTBUG)*

.....


_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 3:58 PM 10-12-2004_


----------



## bmorevdubb (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (FYGTBUG)*

WOW








cant wait to see the results of that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_










Your turbo system is bigger then your engine?















Look very radical, hope it comes together well for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Rich


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Looks sick!


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

All I have to say is.... GOD DAMN


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (turbo12v)*

WTF??? you build this beast of a car and then you dump the wastegates back into the exhaust?? WTF???


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (xXx TURBO)*

K.I.S.S


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (xXx TURBO)*

This is going to be a street car


----------



## BIOHAZRD35 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

props for having the balls to attempt this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck


----------



## StupidGTI (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (BIOHAZRD35)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIOHAZRD35* »_props for having the balls to attempt this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck









you mean for getting them back from his wife to attempt to do this


----------



## focuzvw (Aug 1, 2002)

SICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCK


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (focuzvw)*

Looks great, I hope it performs well. There are a lot of places for stuff to go wrong with such a complex setup tho.
Justin


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (GoGotheParrot)*

Holy **** batman.


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (sold on expense)*

Wow, except I woulda done dump pipes for the wastegates


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (gliplow)*

M&H makes a good street slick. Just thought youd like to know
Brian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (gliplow)*

Jesus Christ! Amazing crasftsmanship! I love how everything looks all mixed-up and all wild then it all comes together nicely at the end to a nice regular 3-bolt flange! Great work!


----------



## REMUS 13 (Dec 16, 2003)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

Looks like they didn't break their welder during the process.








j/k







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (REMUS 13)*

some excellent craftsmanship, but why is there flex couplings on the dump tube, if there isnt on downpipe?? it cant move if it wanted to because the rest of it is rigid.
and, id like to know what it all weighs, that sucka's got to be over 100lbs with the 2 turbos, flanges, manifold, gates, and pipes. Normally i say the weight doesnt need to be supported, but in this case, im concerned!
looks nice man, not nocking your stuff, looks good.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_some excellent craftsmanship, but why is there flex couplings on the dump tube, if there isnt on downpipe?? it cant move if it wanted to because the rest of it is rigid.


The flex couplings are there so that it will all bolt together and seal at the wastegates, for the same reason that I added a flex coupling to my dump tube. However they do need other flex couplings in the system for engine motion and for connecting up to the second turbo, IMO.
Looks good though.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (Marty)*

Also, I thought the flex pipes were there too allow for expansion, less chance of cracking later down the road?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Marty)*

yeah, i forgot its plumbed back to the exhaust, so some motion to let it seal up is needed.


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (Marty)*

Yeah but the flex pipes on the wastegates make no sence, because both ends of the tubing are welding to a rigid point. It can't flex. It looks good but I'm wondering about performance. Think of when its at full boost at 4000 RPMs, there is going to be so much really fast moving exauhst trying to get through what looks like 3". I would say 3.5", 4" or dual would be a better bet with the wastegates dumping out. Just my tired ass making an opinion.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: (gliplow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gliplow* »_Yeah but the flex pipes on the wastegates make no sence, because both ends of the tubing are welding to a rigid point. It can't flex.

That's the point, that's the exact reason why they would put flex pipes, 'cause there are two rigid points. The flex pipe will absorb the expansion, since both ends are welded to a rigid point, like you said.


----------



## D Wiz (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (gliplow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for creativity and fab job


----------



## gliplow (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (Agtronic)*

THat expansion is rather minimul. And if he was worried about that, he should at least have the flange cut between the exauhst holes on the manifold. And a flex join on every single piece of tubing... I dunno, I guess I havn't seen that before


----------



## Gavster (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: (gliplow)*

Absolutely sick!


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (Gavster)*

Very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

1 of your twin turbos is larger than my single turbo


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

The next part of the exhaust is going to be a flex section. As well as a bracket to the block to help hold all that plumbing in place.
I have no flex section in my Wastegate recirc pipes and they are a big pain in the @ss to line up when stuff is removed. The wastegates dump back in plenty low enough so that there will be very minimal disruption to the exhaust flow. Also that is a 3.5" collector. At the track that will go straight out to the side of the car behind the front wheel, and on the street it will be a 3" exhaust to the back of the car. This will be a street car. He is keeping everything street legal even a Cat. Twin Turbos with external wastegates would be extremely loud. This car is still retaining A/C as well. It will have a full interior minus the back seats due to the roll cage.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Can I come over and PLAY


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

And I thought I was going to have a problem fabing my downpipe and dumppipe. That is AWESOME!!!


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

will your hood close? looks like the turbos are pushing the limit for space up there...
oh and-- BADA$$!!!


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

As my brother stated, this is a street car. At some point it may become a "race car" and lose a few hundred pounds but for now I want to have some fun on the street.
The weight of the system is hefty. Each turbo weighs 17 lbs by themselves. Unless someone comes up with a lightweight big turbo i am stuck with that weights.
The manifolds weigh about 15 lbs each and are made out of schedule 40 mild steel which will be jet-hot coated. They will probably never crack. The joints are welded twice and no grinding has been done to save all the strength possible. The thickness of the piping will also retain the heat more and help to spool the turbos.
The downpipes are schedule 10 Stainless steel and will also be jet-hot coated. I may mhave another set of downpipes made later this year for straight dumps also. Not sure yet. And yes, if i were to run these open it will be too loud for the street. I am sure everyone has heard how loud an open dump is on a single turbo VR6 at 15 psi so imagin 2 turbos at 30 psi. VERY LOUD
The flex is there to help in the installation of the system. You try to get 4 points to line up.







If it was possible to line everything up easily then there would be no flex sections. The street exhaust will have a flex section right after that collector. Also, i dont expect too much movement in the engine. It will have all poly mounts and i am going to cut the poly in half and make half of it metal. We thought about making flex sections in each downpipe but there was not enough room anyway.


----------



## QuickA2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

WOW!


----------



## sick01 (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (QuickA2)*

badass!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Well the hard part is over... Have Fun


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

Holly Shtz...........

What kinda of management you gonna run that beast. Nice to see Mid-West have some fun hahahah. Not all the eastcoast guys get to have all the fun.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (turbojeta3)*

Car is already running Autronic, and was tuned for 8psi on a single Non-intercooled turbo. Should be a short jump to this setup








All the hard work is not done. Now a custom twin A/W intercooler and TB setup must be constructed. It will be part of the Intake manifold.


----------



## Evolution Marine (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

JsnVR6Corrado - Wild looking system. I have a few questions. 1. The turbos look quite big for three cylinders worth of exhaust to be able to produce enough energy to spool up and significantly boost the motor at a reasonably low RPM. 2. Why did you use a three bolt flange at the 3.5" collector instead of a four bolt flange?. 3. Are you going to support the system at the top and bottom to reduce the vibration fatigue at the top and bottom of the exhaust outlets in the header flange? I am impressed at your willingness to go where you have gone with this project and I hope the tuning process goes well for you. I have found in the past that the completion of the fabrication process on projects of this magnitude marks the half way point in the journey, so hang tough during the tuning half and get that monster to roar. Good luck and best wishes.







- Bob


_Modified by Evolution Marine at 7:50 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (Power5)*

Are you just going to setup a log manifold with dual TB's on it?


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*

do you plan on making this car RWD or AWD?? cause that kinda power with FWD is gonna be worthless


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_do you plan on making this car RWD or AWD?? cause that kinda power with FWD is gonna be worthless

no it wont, to have the power to turn your tires to smoking piles of goo at 100+ MPH is not what I call worthless, it's impressive


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Amazing.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_do you plan on making this car RWD or AWD?? cause that kinda power with FWD is gonna be worthless

Yeah what are the pro guys thinking with 700hp-800hp FWD cars????
Slicks, diff, and boost tuning through Autronic should allow for decent traction. Also smoky burnouts on the highway are fun.


----------



## xXx TURBO (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_
Yeah what are the pro guys thinking with 700hp-800hp FWD cars????
Slicks, diff, and boost tuning through Autronic should allow for decent traction. Also smoky burnouts on the highway are fun.


he said he was making is a street car, pro FWD cars aren't driven on the street smart guy


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: (xXx TURBO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xXx TURBO* »_cause that kinda power with FWD is gonna be worthless

400 @ the wheels isn't??

Nice set-up!!


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (MikeBlaze)*

To make the power I WANT you need a big turbo (Regardless of what that other post wants you to believe). So instead of one big turbo I have 2 that equal the flow of 1 big. My hot sides are rather small.
Yes, the max power this setup will produce will be too much for the street. That is the beauty of Standalone. Different maps for different conditions.
xXx, i plan on using slicks at the track. Is that a big deal?? I will run it on DOT tires also just to see how it will do. I can adjust power for the different gears and traction available. Going fast in the 1/4 mile takes power, end of story. So if i have around 700 hp, then i can go fast. And that is what i want to do.








Bub, there will be a "log" portion of the manifold so that the pressure can equalize between the 2 turbos.


_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 10:28 AM 1-13-2004_


----------



## BVAMotorsports (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Looking at the pics of the installed engine/turbos/etc., it looks like the exhaust is very close to the firewall (I don't see room even for insulation.... there may be room, but I can't see from the angle of the pic).
If this is going to be a street car, are you concerned about how hot the firewall will be, with the turbo's so close (you may need the A/C on all of the time to keep your feet cool







)?
Very nice job by the way, can't wait to see how it turns out/the numbers it runs when tuned.
Keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (beetlevdubn)*








Post a vid when it's done!!!


----------



## euro_racer16v (Jun 22, 2003)

jason, we need more cars of this magnitude in our area.


----------



## tropicorange20v (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re:*

Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you doing for a hood? Or did you rotate the compressor housings since the picture was taken?


----------



## VR6 Master (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

this is a perfect example of what not to do boys...this is about as good as a lesbian without a tongue....although the craftsman's work is bad ass... i hope you plan on moving the wires on the fire wall above the turbo... cause you are going to burn the living f!!ck out of them..


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (VR6 Master)*

now thats some pipe fitting!!!! Coming from a pipefitter...







also nice job on the welding!!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (Vdubin474)*

I just saved all these pics to my desktop... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (Vdubin474)*

a tip:
when you get it jet hot coated, get the jet hot 2000 coating, any other is a waste of time/money. be VERY picky when you get the part back, and inspect into the tubing, on the insides of the manifold, and be absolutley shure there is even coating. maybe even see if you can rig up a flashlight and a mirror like a dentist uses to inspect around the first bend. I had a real problem with my jet hot coating on my manifold with the ceramic slurry puddling on bends in the inside. Jet Hot was a real PITA to deal with about it, the no-nonsence warentee was simply nonsence. I even sent pics I took and they just blew me off.


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (VR6 Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Master* »_this is a perfect example of what not to do boys...this is about as good as a lesbian without a tongue....although the craftsman's work is bad ass...  i hope you plan on moving the wires on the fire wall above the turbo... cause you are going to burn the living f!!ck out of them..

I would think you would give me a little more credit for thinking things through.
The wiring will all be moved up to the rain tray. The brake line that is down low behind the engine that goes from the master cylider to the passenger side will also be moved to be protected from the heat.

Speed, what would you suggest over jet-hot then? Is there another company that does something similar that is maybe better for tubular headers?


----------



## VRQUICK (Sep 20, 2000)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_
Speed, what would you suggest over jet-hot then? Is there another company that does something similar that is maybe better for tubular headers?

I prefer Swain Tech , it's what NASA uses.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_
Is there another company that does something similar that is maybe better for tubular headers?

Jason, C2Motorsports can supply you with a wonderful Hi-Temp coating.
We contract with the same company that takes car of the Indy cars, as well as other Hi Performance race teams.
If you want, I can quote you on your setup; the other nice thing is you and I are very close to each other.
chris


----------



## A2hybridVR6 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Good lord!!!!!!!














cant wait to see what kind of #'s that monstrosity makes!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (A2hybridVR6)*

whoever you go with for a coating, make sure it can withstand temps over 2,000F. normal turbo exhaust will be like 1650F easily, and when tuning, or mishaps can easily approach 2000F.
also, coat the inside AND outside, and if you have threadded fittings in it, put some bolts in the holes before you send it out. i had my threadded holes all plugged up from jet hot and had to tap them out.
my littel 4 cyl headder was like 200 to get coated, and I wasnt so happy with it, but im glad i did it for rust prevention. took me like 40 hours to make.


_Modified by speed51133! at 9:08 PM 1-13-2004_


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (speed51133!)*

Jason,
I have emailed you some pictures of a 'coated' and 'non-coated' exhaust manifold, so that you can see the finish as you had requested; you will also notice that the entire interior of the manifold has been coated.
If you would like any additional technical information, or there is anything further I may provide, please let me know.
For anyone else looking for Hi Temp Coating applications, please feel free to contact me. The company that we contract with provides service to: IRL, Indy Car, NHRA, etc. racing teams.
We have several ranges of Hi-Temp coatings; with protection up to 2600 degrees F.
C2Motorsports



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 9:51 AM 1-14-2004_


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (VRQUICK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRQUICK* »_
I prefer Swain Tech , it's what NASA uses. 

I have Swain multi-layer coatings on my manifold and turbine housing. As long as the stuff does the job, and can withstand the temperatures around the turbo...


----------



## VR6 Master (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_
I would think you would give me a little more credit for thinking things through.
The wiring will all be moved up to the rain tray. The brake line that is down low behind the engine that goes from the master cylider to the passenger side will also be moved to be protected from the heat.

Speed, what would you suggest over jet-hot then? Is there another company that does something similar that is maybe better for tubular headers?


l will give you credit... but come on man...don't you think that one turbo would have been sufficient... i was talking to my friend about it and he brought up a really good point... aren't you going to have to pull the motor out to take those things out... if you ever get the hole kit up and running.. i will be surprised. think about all the time and money you put in to this setup... is it worth it... will you be able to count on it.. can you drive from point a to b.... in my opinion you want attention... twin turbos on a VR6.... well you got it.. good luck.. i hope there is a brick wall near by so you can







.. cause you are going to.. think of me running around saying i told you so i told you so....














all in all its a sick setup but its all a facade.


----------



## IIIGTIVR6 (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (VR6 Master)*

vr6master need to try that new drink they just came out with, its called *Haterade* 
by the way SICK setup and good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (VR6 Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6 Master* »_

l will give you credit... but come on man...don't you think that one turbo would have been sufficient... i was talking to my friend about it and he brought up a really good point... aren't you going to have to pull the motor out to take those things out... if you ever get the hole kit up and running.. i will be surprised. think about all the time and money you put in to this setup... is it worth it... will you be able to count on it.. can you drive from point a to b.... in my opinion you want attention... twin turbos on a VR6.... well you got it.. good luck.. i hope there is a brick wall near by so you can







.. cause you are going to.. think of me running around saying i told you so i told you so....














all in all its a sick setup but its all a facade.

you got a point, but why hate on this guy? its actually in the works, and looks nice so far. hate on the other 1000's of posters that talk talk talk, and never do anything.


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (Vdubin474)*

Hey everyone! Wow lots of comments and some really good questions. First off when this project started it was going to be a BIG single turbo. I didn't think that it would fit. Not the one that he wanted. So is simply suggested a twin setup. I described things that I could try and Jason, his brother Aaron and I brainstormed and came up with a base outline of what it should kind of look like. I took it from there and handled each of the problems as they arose. BTW I am a professional pipefitter/ex nuclear component welder. That only taught me a little of what I had to do to this. I still have to fabricate the intake manny that Aaron has mentioned. I also have support brackets that I am fabbing up now. In my opinion it should work just fine. If it doesn't we can say we tried it and it was a learning experience. I know that I can make another one with smaller turbos or whatever. I plan on in the future making a single turbo intercooled VR6 setup for myself. Currently I am playing with 16v turbos also. All custom exhaust header type manifolds. One I am even making an intake manifold possibly. This is what I do PART time. As I said I am a pipefitter by day. I have a background in mechanics also working in Atlanta GA for a couple of years (getting away from welding!). So now I do both in what little spare time I have. Anyhow wish us luck and thanks for the positive comments... and for the negative well... you try doing this.








One more thing you would be surprised at how much I am saving him on my work as far as cost!


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (VR6 Master)*

I welcome all criticism. Even from the "Haters" especially ones that have only been here a short time.
The system has been installed more than once without taking the engine out. It is tricky but can be done. Took 1 or 2 hours to get the entire system out of the car. To me that is not too bad. Took 1 or 2 hours to get the EIP stage 1 system that was previously on the car out so I think it is a good setup.
Why did i use 2 turbos? 1 GT40 turbo costs how much? $1,700? I paid $1,000 for both of my turbos. To me that is a good deal. My 2 turbos should equal the flow of a GT40, which i might state, that GTR used successfully.
Do not worry yourself about this setup getting running. It will also be as reliable as any other VR6 Turbo system. Why should this one be any different? So, I have 2 turbos. Besides that, I dont see any other reliability issues between a single turbo and 2.
Last thing.
Have you ever heard of a show car. They are built to be different. This will be a show car, street car and a weekend race car. How come you didnt give Burgandy a hard time about his twin turbo setup? Is he just an attention getter also I guess.
What do you mean by my setup being all a facade? I bet I will drive my Corrado and race it more than you. I go once a week, sometimes twice depending on work.

_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 4:41 PM 1-14-2004_


_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 5:26 PM 1-14-2004_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Don't even listen to these guys bitching about you setup, it looks and will work just fine. Most VW "enthusiasts" from what I have seen dont like any form of change, or any form of any thinking outside the box.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

I have following the thread and i must say it's looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Who can acually say they have a BiTurbo Rado.







I hear you about the show car thing. Some in hear think that just because your doing a turbo, your going to the track everyday after work. Keep up the good work. You now have me thinking about doing a TT setup instead of a single















Dreadz


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Why did i use 2 turbos? 1 GT40 turbo costs how much? $1,700? I paid $1,000 for both of my turbos. To me that is a good deal. My 2 turbos should equal the flow of a GT40, which i might state, that GTR used successfully.

What are the specs on the turbos that you used (both hot and cold sides)? What is your horsepower (or flowrate) goal?


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (Marty)*

Let me say that 99% of the guys on here think your setup is sh*thot and innovative and takes ballz and time to try,I wish you the best of luck and being somewhat mechanical myself I can really appreciate the work and time you put into it.I hope u get it running reliably and powerfullay and I think I speak for most of the guys on here when I say that is the trickest stuff posted on here in quite awhile..........


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_I welcome all criticism. Even from the "Haters" especially ones that have only been here a short time.
The system has been installed more than once without taking the engine out. It is tricky but can be done. Took 1 or 2 hours to get the entire system out of the car. To me that is not too bad. Took 1 or 2 hours to get the EIP stage 1 system that was previously on the car out so I think it is a good setup.
Why did i use 2 turbos? 1 GT40 turbo costs how much? $1,700? I paid $1,000 for both of my turbos. To me that is a good deal. My 2 turbos should equal the flow of a GT40, which i might state, that GTR used successfully.
Do not worry yourself about this setup getting running. It will also be as reliable as any other VR6 Turbo system. Why should this one be any different? So, I have 2 turbos. Besides that, I dont see any other reliability issues between a single turbo and 2.
Last thing.
Have you ever heard of a show car. They are built to be different. This will be a show car, street car and a weekend race car. How come you didnt give Burgandy a hard time about his twin turbo setup? Is he just an attention getter also I guess.
What do you mean by my setup being all a facade? I bet I will drive my Corrado and race it more than you. I go once a week, sometimes twice depending on work.

_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 4:41 PM 1-14-2004_

_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 5:26 PM 1-14-2004_

JNS don't worry about the haters







your setup hardcore. Some people just like to sit behind a computer and criticize others hard work. Looking forward to hearing about your setup as it evolves.


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Looks very confusing but gotta give you props on this one


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Awesome looking setup man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To all of the doubters/haters, Twin turbos on a VR6 aren't new. **** man there is a company out of Quebec that does tri-turbos on VR6's. Maybe two this big are a first but it should work fine if the proper amount of time and effort are put into tuning and tweaking. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif For having the balls to be different.
I am going to be turboed sometime in the fall although nothing this extravagant, Just a Stage 1 HPA System for my MKIV GTI for now.
Good Luck with this and keep us all updated.
Jamie


----------



## 1Spike (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (5.0 eater)*

Very nice setup, if I was doing it I would have MAYBE changed a couple things but I’m not so I’ll keep my thoughts to myself. All you haters should keep your thoughts to yourself also, if you think you could do a better job then do it and show us how great you are. But if all you’re going to do is sit behind your computer and knock someone else’s work then do us all a favor and keep quiet. Just remember you don’t have to like it it’s not your car. He’s building it for himself not you.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (1Spike)*

Can i ask a question. Wut is or will be the main obstacle In the setup? fuel management? Are the header long enough to still maintain optimum temp between the head and the turbo's. They seem kinda long. Wut size injectors and wut EMU are you gonna be using? Im seriously considering a TT setup.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

The big obstacle now that the first obstacle is done, is the intake side. Twin A/W intercoolers will be going across the top of the Valve cover, and somehow attach to a lower the lower runners, with 2 throttle bodies in there someplace. Fuel is going to be all new lines from the tank, with big pumps, and huge injectors. Autronic tunning will be left up to the guys at Fastenough performance and Aussieimports. The headers will be coated to keep the heat in.


----------



## VR6 Master (Sep 16, 2003)

please enjoy you twin turbo VR6!!! 
post some more pics when you get a chance.....








--the hater


----------



## VR6 Oh my (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Absolutely amazing! I can only hope my 8V manifold comes out as good! Single T3 though


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (VR6 Oh my)*

What are the specs on those Turbos? 

Respect for your work!


----------



## VR6 Master (Sep 16, 2003)

*!!*

tight fit


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Hey - JsnVR6Corrado - what welding is that? TIG?
Jules


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

The 1 prob that your gonna hate is the Lag. Those turbos are way too big for 3 cyl. The twin turbo corrado uses t3/t4 turbos with a stage 3 wheel .48A/R. Plus it being driven by a 24v thats a big diff. I think your setup looks real nice and it will make power if you have the know how. But the powerband that your gonna have will be vertually unusable on the street but may be ok for drag racing. Your prob gonna have to switch to a smaller hot side for the snails so you can make a more useful powerband. With my GT40 I see full boost at over 4500rpm and thats a dual BB turbo. Im guessing that your power is gonna come on real hard in the upper rpm, but or engines dont have vtec and need to be shifted early. I guess time will tell and I'm just stating what I think. Its a very nice setup I just think that there is alot of talent but not enough knowledge. Did you guys calculate the flow of 3 cyl and then check with the comp map? Plus the manifolds are not equal length from the valves to the turbo. Not that it matters but for your setup its kinda critical for spoolup. Just my .02
Brian
BTW I drove my car on the street with that turbo and I was not impressed


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (50CENT)*

Thanks for your input Brian. When you said the twin turbo corrado uses t3/t4 turbos with stage 3 wheel .48 A/R you were talking about Burgandy's car? If so then cool, because that is what I am using.
Also, I was given guidance by Trac racing that the flows are almost equal or so close that it is negligable, between all the cyliders. I am more worried about the flow then the length. If the flows are equal out of all exhaust ports then I am alright with the equal length runners.
I have checked the compressor maps and found that I am very close to the surge line. So, I think that if anything that I may need to find smaller compressors. But, that will be determined from testing after the car is running.
You may be right about not enough knowledge, but, where did you guys start. Obviously your group had a learning curve of some kind. Your first foray into high power VR6 was not a gleaming success. You had to learn from mistakes. If we have calculated wrong then we can make adjustments to our turbo selection.
To me atleast, turbo selection is not that important. It is something that can be played with to get the best solution. These turbos if not right can be put on a 1.8T car from our group. Time will tell though. My main focus is having all the fixed parts of the car be done to a high degree so that changes to the variable parts of the setup can be made.
Again, Brian, I have the utmost respect for your opinions and forsight and welcome anything else you have to say in the matter. At least once a day I hear my self saying, "well the GTR guys are doing . . . . . "


----------



## Hardcore VW (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

yup,we all start somewhere.Your start is definitely an interesting one.


----------



## Boomdaddymack (Jun 19, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (Hardcore VW)*

I just have to say that your setup is EXTREMELY awesome. I wish the guys that built my car took time and care to make things pimp like that also. Oh well though.... I have kicked the idea around about doing a TT setup on a VR6(just don't want all the weight).







I am sure that your engine will perform very, very well. I can't wait to see it when it is done. Thanks for posting those pics!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Boomdaddymack at 10:05 AM 1-16-2004_


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_Thanks for your input Brian. When you said the twin turbo corrado uses *t3/t4 turbos with stage 3 wheel .48 A/R* you were talking about Burgandy's car? If so then cool, because that is what I am using.
Also, I was given guidance by Trac racing that the flows are almost equal or so close that it is negligable, between all the cyliders. I am more worried about the flow then the length. If the flows are equal out of all exhaust ports then I am alright with the equal length runners.
I have checked the compressor maps and found that I am very close to the surge line. So, I think that if anything that I may need to find smaller compressors. But, that will be determined from testing after the car is running.
You may be right about not enough knowledge, but, where did you guys start. Obviously your group had a learning curve of some kind. Your first foray into high power VR6 was not a gleaming success. You had to learn from mistakes. If we have calculated wrong then we can make adjustments to our turbo selection.
To me atleast, turbo selection is not that important. It is something that can be played with to get the best solution. These turbos if not right can be put on a 1.8T car from our group. Time will tell though. My main focus is having all the fixed parts of the car be done to a high degree so that changes to the variable parts of the setup can be made.
Again, Brian, I have the utmost respect for your opinions and forsight and welcome anything else you have to say in the matter. At least once a day I hear my self saying, "well the GTR guys are doing . . . . . "

What are the complete specs of the turbos you're using?


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

Check my site for any specifics about the current setup and specifications.


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

(2) TA3410 Garrett Turbos 
T31 Turbine with .48 A/R and 76 trim wheel 
T04S Compressor with .70 A/R and 60-1 wheel 
From the site:
http://www.fuhkenmovenracing.c....html
So you are running t3/60-1's. interesting. That is a huge compressor that is good for 600hp per turbo....
The turbine sides are probably fine, but those compressors may be just a little big like you said.
Also, your going to need to get bigger injectors. 550cc's aren't going to cut it at high boost.
Just trying to help...
Justin


----------



## GoGotheParrot (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (GoGotheParrot)*


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (GoGotheParrot)*

The turbos are good for 600 hp theoretically. But I will be to the left side of the map.
Yep, the 550's were there from the single turbo.
I am selling them if anyone wants them. I am going with 720's. That should be enough for what ever I want to do. Dont you think?



_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 2:05 PM 1-16-2004_


----------



## sold on expense (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_
I am selling them if anyone wants them. I am going with 720's. That should be enough for what ever I want to do. Dont you think?

Those are good for around 500bhp I think, so in the 400whp range (at 4 bar). Correct me if I'm wrong, anyone.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Yes I was talking bout Burgundy's car. But his turbos are much smaller then yours and plus his head flows double the amount of air so I dont think you should use his setup as a comparason to yours.
Sorry I wasnt trying to hate bout the knowledge thing. I meant to say that you will learn in time just like us. I just think that the comp sides are too big for your application.
Anyway those are my thoughts and I wish you lots O power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Brian


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (GoGotheParrot)*

You'll soon find that those turbos are way wrong for your setup, i'm sure you got them for cheap but 1.4 liters of displacement to push a Turbo like that will not work, you'll see what i'm talking about. If i was you i'd get rid of that housing and go to a smaller T04E wheel.
Not hating, just something to make you think.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Paul


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

Kinda edgy opinions You have...
Or then again it is possible that You know more about that setup than I do.
Doesn't cam choise affect a bit how this will work? Or a head porting?
"We" have Holset HX50 with 65mm in and 75mm out in 2.3l 20v Audi engine, and it pushes +700Nm of torque. I'm positive that You would have given us the same statement if You saw the pics. 
IMHO one really can't tell just by looking at the pic of the engine that "that will not work. Count on me."
I'm not saying that this setup will, but I just wonder whatever You win by telling this kinda opinion? 
This is a very first vr6-setup I've seen on this forum, that has potential to really push. Keep up. Most of the projects here have no attitude whatsoever, this one has.
And VERY nice craftmanship. Grats.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (jynssi)*

i wouldnt say its the only setup.....
some of the vr6 guys here happen to have the worlds fastest and quickest vr6 drag cars.
and some of the other people have worked with people that have built some pretty fast cars.


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (jynssi)*

I find your post very amusing. Killa happens to be one of my boys and he does know bout the VR6 flow let alone his knowledge with turbo airflow. Now I do not know your accomplishments but what I do know is that I know a hell of alot more then you do about this setup. What Killa has said is probably bout 99% true
Brian


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (50CENT)*

Well like I said, You have better knowledge of this particular setup than I do.
I haven't got too serious experience with vr6 t's, I've only built a single twin turbo'd one. And that was not too hardcore.
In my point of view, with descent cam choise and proper timing that turbo choise might work just fine. Twin'd turbines allow much more narrow space in turbine side than a single big one in 6'er. This is due to the only 3 exhaust pulses / 2 revolutions of the crank / turbine. Two pulses never rush simultaneously in same space before the end of the downpipes. No matter how hard cams. IOW at no time there are 2 exhaust valves open at the same time to build up exhaust gas backpressure before the turbines.
I would definitely never ever use single turbo like that in a 4-cylinder, but with hard pair of cams I can't see why these particular turbos should not work here. I agree that with stock cams and timing the may come some probs. And with high-duration cams the motor will not push too hard on low rpm's. That will give particular carasteristics to it.
And I think it's pointless to argue who has better accomplishments. And since You guys have so much knowledge in turbo airflow stuff, I may learn something here.
Show me some facts why these do NOT work?
Speed: I do not read all the posts here. This is the first good-looking TT setup I've seen here. Header runners could be slightly smaller, but still everything is looking good this far.
edit: Not hating, just to wake up some discussion
edit2: I did not read the specs from the link given above, Cams 256 degrees, this is from zero-lift to zero-lift right?


_Modified by jynssi at 6:33 PM 1-17-2004_


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (jynssi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jynssi* »_Kinda edgy opinions You have...
Or then again it is possible that You know more about that setup than I do.
Doesn't cam choise affect a bit how this will work? Or a head porting?
"We" have Holset HX50 with 65mm in and 75mm out in 2.3l 20v Audi engine, and it pushes +700Nm of torque. I'm positive that You would have given us the same statement if You saw the pics. 
IMHO one really can't tell just by looking at the pic of the engine that "that will not work. Count on me."
I'm not saying that this setup will, but I just wonder whatever You win by telling this kinda opinion? 
This is a very first vr6-setup I've seen on this forum, that has potential to really push. Keep up. Most of the projects here have no attitude whatsoever, this one has.
And VERY nice craftmanship. Grats.

I'm not hating on anything, just saying that the turbos are too big, I honestly dont think that the powerband will be anything great, at best just peaky. What do i win by saying this? Absolutely nothing, as you may know, the 60-1 compressor is not for small motors but people still run them on 2Litler motors and Vr's. Let's see how a 60-1 does in a 1.4Liter motor, look at the compressor map and you'll see. There's smaller wheels that'll work with this setup. Keep in mind that I'm all for big turbos, anyone that knows me will tell u that i always like to go big so dont think that i'm the type of guy that would recommend twin k03's or some ish like that. 
Post some pics of your setup. What's 700Nm in torque? sorry, just dont feel like looking for any tables. Also, saying that you get such and such Nm doesnt say much unless you tell us the rpm and boost pressure.
Just letting you know. 700Nm sounds good but if you don't tell me what rpm's it was made at then i cant figure out your hp since hp is just a function of torque.
Paul


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (jynssi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jynssi* »_This is a very first vr6-setup I've seen on this forum, that has potential to really push. Keep up. Most of the projects here have no attitude whatsoever, this one has.


I don't know what you mean by attitude but like speed said before, some of the fastest vr6' in the world post in here so maybe attitude just isn't needed in order to go fast. Curious to know what you think about Brian's setup since he has an ATP turbo manifold with no "attitude"








Paul


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

How about twin T3 Super 60's or To4B S-trims compressors with .48 a/r stage 1-2 turbines,do yu guys hink that would make it a much more streetable car? I "think" the Super 60's" would make it kick ass for the street..................I really want to see how the hell this thing turns out,I am trying to keep this positive so we keep him posting and don't scare this guy away!!This is one of the first "home brew" TT VR6 I have seen and want to see what it does! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

Yeah, i know what you mean, it's a kickass project, i was commenting on the turbos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

Killa,you know your turbo shanizzle,do you think the Super 60's or To4B-s would work good?I think it might be a good option for this guy................would the stage 1 turbines choke up 3 cyl. at top end?


----------



## vedubin01 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JsnVR6Corrado* »_The turbos are good for 600 hp theoretically. But I will be to the left side of the map.
Yep, the 550's were there from the single turbo.
I am selling them if anyone wants them. I am going with 720's. That should be enough for what ever I want to do. Dont you think?
_Modified by JsnVR6Corrado at 2:05 PM 1-16-2004_


I went with the 960cc RC injectors to make my 624 whp. We run the 720cc on the Silvia and see not a problem with it at all making that 600whp. Make sure you split the fuel to 2 banks, so you will not starve the end cylinders. That was my problem and cost me 1 of 9 engines that I went through. I ran the Autronics SM2 setup and had Steve Nichols tune it. It cost me some money but worth knowing it was getting done right. 
I have read almost all these post and still ask myself what about the hood. Can you give us any insight on what your plans are to turn the turbos to get them to clear the hood. Or is this going to be some custom hood? 
Thanks in advance for the answer above and good luck!



_Modified by vedubin01 at 10:01 PM 1-17-2004_


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Killa,you know your turbo shanizzle,do you think the Super 60's or To4B-s would work good?I think it might be a good option for this guy................would the stage 1 turbines choke up 3 cyl. at top end?

I was thinking the samething HP. I showed him these pics yesterday ( He's a retired 30 yr Crew chief and pro engine builder for alot of pro funny car drivers to give a bit of backround) and he was worried about the length and the shape of the exaust manifolds and the size of the turbo's. He was saying that with 2 turbo's, you need a good amount of heat going to those turbo's. He's no VW expert but he sizes the length of turbo headers in relation to the size of the motor. I cant tell you about the method to his madness but he has built some awsome Turbo'd and SC'd V6 and V8's. How this came about was i bought the idea of going TT on my VR6 motor in stead of 1 huge one. ( i alway's ask his opinion about something i never did before). I showed him the pics and he said that those headers are to long for those turbo's. You are running 1.4L through a long path to 2 turbo's that need much more to get them going. With a TT setup, if you should use smaller turbo's for longer runners, bigger turbo's on shorter runners. you need to take advantage of every bit of air coming out that head. 
Now i know you might want an opinion from someone that has more experience with a TT setup and ill be the first to admit that i have none and my friends methods might not work on Vw's but he is well qualified and has experience in the matter. Ive rode in his 1100whp small block TT Mustang that he built from the ground up.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holy Piston* »_Killa,you know your turbo shanizzle,do you think the Super 60's or To4B-s would work good?I think it might be a good option for this guy................would the stage 1 turbines choke up 3 cyl. at top end?

yes, big T3's, Small T04B's such as the S3 wheel or small T04E wheels. As far as turbines go.... That's a good question. a stage 2 would most def. be enough, but a stage1 might be able to put up some power as well with a better powerband.


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

Nice work


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I Wuz BottlFedG60* »_
I was thinking the samething HP. I showed him these pics yesterday ( He's a retired 30 yr Crew chief and pro engine builder for alot of pro funny car drivers to give a bit of backround) and he was worried about the length and the shape of the exaust manifolds and the size of the turbo's. He was saying that with 2 turbo's, you need a good amount of heat going to those turbo's. He's no VW expert but he sizes the length of turbo headers in relation to the size of the motor. I cant tell you about the method to his madness but he has built some awsome Turbo'd and SC'd V6 and V8's. How this came about was i bought the idea of going TT on my VR6 motor in stead of 1 huge one. ( i alway's ask his opinion about something i never did before). I showed him the pics and he said that those headers are to long for those turbo's. You are running 1.4L through a long path to 2 turbo's that need much more to get them going. With a TT setup, if you should use smaller turbo's for longer runners, bigger turbo's on shorter runners. you need to take advantage of every bit of air coming out that head. 
Now i know you might want an opinion from someone that has more experience with a TT setup and ill be the first to admit that i have none and my friends methods might not work on Vw's but he is well qualified and has experience in the matter. Ive rode in his 1100whp small block TT Mustang that he built from the ground up.

He may be right. I built them as per the Jason's request. The reason told to me for the length is for safer timing advance for the turbo's. or something to that effect. The headers that I built are sched 40, 1.5 pipe and are the same inside diam as the ports so they shouldn't be too big in dia.. Plus they are being heat treated to keep all of the precious heat inside so that it can get to the turbo's. A big part of this project is $$$ and when you can catch a deal such as the price of these turbo's you jump on it and see what happens. If it doesn't work... I can make adjustments. I can make shorter headers, separate wg dumps etc.. It really depends on what the paying client wants. But to that end, very glad everyone at least approves of the craftsmanship. I take EXTREME pride in my work. I also did the fab work on the red Scirocco in the Fuhkenmovenracing site (intercooler, and assoc piping...Check the specs). My golf is getting that motor really soon. In fact its almost out of the Scirocco. Lots more turbo fabricating to do!


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

I'm not ragging anyone here. My text may appear a bit hard to You, but I haven't ment anything to be aggressive. Got to remind You that I'm Finnish, and english is not my mother language. 
The setup with HX50 is an Audi AAN 5'er, I do not have pics of it. Max power was 728hp at crank with 1.8bar boost. Max torque came in around 6500rpm. This is a circuit racer. I have only participated in building the car. Not designed too many parts. So that's not MY car, and that is why I typed "we". But this is going way off-topic.
Most of my experience in more hardcore setups come from circuit racing, so I'm up to high revving engines.
Stop being this hostile. You shouldn't get so upset if someone doubt Your opinions. 
ATP cast manifold sucks. And You should know that.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (jynssi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jynssi* »_ATP cast manifold sucks. And You should know that. 

Do you know this first hand or you going by wut you see? Second, If ATP mani suck, why is some of the fastest Vw's in the world are using them? Third, Euro dyno number's are different then us American's so that 728bhp you talk dont impress me unless i see some SAE dyno numbers.


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Just by the experience of making more than 50 pieces of different turbo manifolds I can say what good turbo header looks like, and a good header does NOT look like a log the ATP cast piece represents.
It is completely different to bolt a cast manifold like ATP and a netics T66 into VR and dyno +500hp from it, than it is to make a header/turbo package that builds boost from vacuum to 2 bar in 0.5secs when You step on the pedal from deceleration on a racetrack.
That is what I ment with attitude, You guys have ready built bolt-on pieces like ATP, but this guy decided to go the hard way. And that IS my friends, an example of an attitude in this case.
http://www.radalle.com/galleria_vid...OM_[97MB]_Motopark_Audi_S2_700hp_on_track.wmv
You're welcome to challenge that car with Yours.


_Modified by jynssi at 9:10 PM 1-18-2004_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (jynssi)*

Why won't this link appear properly?!


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

it works for me if you remove the two []'s


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (CorradoFANATIC)*

I tried twice to remove the []'s, but it didn't work. I wonder why.


----------



## Holy Piston (Oct 24, 2003)

*Re: (jynssi)*

Lets just say that the ATP manifold works well enought to scare the sh*t out of the passenger riding in the car!!


----------



## 50CENT (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: (Holy Piston)*

Its also loud enough to make the guy behind my car in the white teeshirt cover his ears in this vid 
http://forum.vwsport.com/dload...1764o


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (jynssi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jynssi* »_Stop being this hostile. You shouldn't get so upset if someone doubt Your opinions. 


Why do you say that im being hostile? I just told u that the 60-1 compressor is not suited for a small 4cyl motor, just look at a map and find out.


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

Just in case you were wondering, the insides of the headers are completely ported and polished. All welds full penetration. All of the intersections knife edged and where the ports come out oval, they smoothly go round on the inside. I will try and get Jason to post pics of the manifolds alone so you guys can inspect. Exhaust velocity should hopefully be maintained. Also, the D/P is the same way. You can maybe see in the pics. The intersection is knife edged and the wastegates are arranged so that they plumb back into the direction of the outgoing exhaust. I have tried to think of everything. Me above all others hopes this system works out perfectly. If all goes well there should be relatively rapid spool up (turbo size notwithstanding) and extremely short intake tract (about as long or just a little longer than that of a stock VR6 intake manifold) with two throttle bodies and probably from a Passat Automatic (for the TPS's) and also dual BOV's and an equalization plenum with small velocity stacks inside. Will this produce HP? God I hope so! That is the plan


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (DTRguy)*

when people do dual TB;s, is it like a log plenum with a TB on each end?
do you use the TPS from both TB's, or just get them to open in-sync(hahah) and use 1 TPS?


----------



## DTRguy (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

After the dual A/W PWR IC's will be two TB's snc'd (I will engineer something) with one TPS. That will dump into a log from the front rather than the side as traditionlly done. BTW love the intake manny that I saw pics of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Evolution Marine (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (DTRguy)*

IMO twin TB are not needed, just "Y" the intake pipes together at one properly sized IC and go from there as if it is a single turbo system. You are talking about putting an equalizing pipe on the exhaust, so just move the equalization function to the intake side of the motor and simplify the fabrication process and you will still get your 700+ HP that you are looking for. Using a log manifold at the intake side with one properly sized TB and one TPS would accomplish this perfectly.







- Bob


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (Evolution Marine)*

The way we are doing the setup of the Intake side will not have enough space for a "Y" pipe.
Equalization pipe on the exhaust side? Dont know what you mean. The exhaust is a single 3.5".


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

http://www.radalle.com/galleri...k.wmv 

It doesn't work for some reason? What is wrong with the link?


_Modified by GTI2lo at 6:31 AM 1-19-2004_


----------



## jsnVR6 (Feb 5, 2001)

*Re: (GTI2lo)*

That video is awesome. That car makes some real nice sounds.


----------



## CorradoFANATIC (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: (GTI2lo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI2lo* »_
It doesn't work for some reason? What is wrong with the link?


put the [] around the 97mb back.
Just copy the link that jynssi posted, only without the


----------



## aircooled66 (Nov 3, 2003)

Holy **** thats isane. Good work man.


----------



## Raine (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled66)*

Very Cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95GLS (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (Raine)*

You are the man for building that. I'll take you for a ride after its tuned, it always seems faster when your in the passenger seat


----------



## Scott F. Williams (Oct 14, 2000)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

From the looks of it, your car will be a frightening beast to drive. BRAVO!















P.S. What are you doing to your drivetrain to keep it from fragging?


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (Scott F. Williams)*

as of now, its just a peloquin and slicks


----------



## sherloc123 (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

that is the sickest thing ever


----------



## burgundyvr6 (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: (sherloc123)*

The craftsmanship looks real nice on that system!
The original design for my turbo system was to run dual TBs twin innercoolers. But we opted for one large IC and one big TB. One less thing you have to syncronize in order to get the car running. Simplicity is key. Think you can run one IC. Just put it on top of the trans and run both turbos to it. I know I have more room than you, but it's the same concept.


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

HOOOLY CRAP!


----------



## SouthWest_VW_K2 (Sep 15, 2003)

*Re: (JsnVR6Corrado)*

HOOOLY CRAP!


----------



## Dnuggs (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: (SouthWest_VW_K2)*

All I can say is WOW








Any updates on this project?


----------



## MunKyBoy (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Dnuggs)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1529166


----------



## blackmkIII (May 18, 2004)

*Re: (MunKyBoy)*

that thing is insane!


----------



## tallicagolf (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: (blackmkIII)*

Too bad it's no more


----------



## zero666cool (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: Twin Turbo VR6 Exhaust side done (JsnVR6Corrado)*

that is F U C K l N Evil


----------



## mattstacks (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: (tallicagolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tallicagolf* »_Too bad it's no more

what do you mean by this?


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (mattstacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattstacks* »_
what do you mean by this?

The car is being parted out or sold.


----------



## 95j320t (Mar 11, 2004)

this is f ing awesome. there is so much knowledge in this thread. good luck with the twins man. i do think that some of the smartest people in the world post here!


----------

